# foot us sur mac



## globulo66 (9 Décembre 2009)

bonjour à tous les experts mac ...
voilà 3 semaines que je cherche un moyen de pouvoir suivre les matchs de foot us 2009 en streaming sur mon ibook g4 X.4.11 power PC . Le problème c'est que tout les sites ou logiciels que je trouve sont pour pc . j'ai meme essaye de regarder un streaming en copiant l'url dans vlc, mais ca ne marche pas ... il faut dire que je ne suis pas doue, voir meme nul ... 
Alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, car si d'ici le mois de mars je n'ai rien trouve (mon annif'), je vais me rabattre sur un pc, et remiser mon mac aux taches administratives securisees ... SNIFF ...

Merci à tous.


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2009)

et en passant par Justin TV ? 
Sinon vous avez TVU, mais il faut avoir au minimum l'OS 10.5.


----------



## globulo66 (12 Décembre 2009)

merci beaucoup. je me suis mis sur justin tv... c'est trop de la balle...

merci et a plus.


----------

